

Creating a Reddit Browser with Node.js and Twilio - EdJiang
http://blog.studentrnd.org/post/36041434495/tutorial-creating-a-reddit-browser-with-node-js-and

======
mumphster
Twilio is pretty fun. I made a App.net client using it that allows you to
Post/View updates over SMS.

<https://github.com/Ell/appdotnet-sms>

I also wrote a catfacts clone which is up on my github too.

~~~
EdJiang
It definitely is!

In ~20 LOC, students that may know the basics of programming can do something
really cool and learn to:

* Use real-world services

* Read through documentation

* Use a REST API

* Expose themselves to async programming.

I'm going to start writing more of these sorts of tutorials in the future =]

------
coloneltcb
Very cool. Thanks for sharing...

